# ? for the taxidermists



## cornish679 (Oct 12, 2008)

my cousin shot an eight point last year and had it mounted when he got the mount back there was a staple in the deers mouth which hes not to fond of. So i was wandering if there is a way to take the staple out with out damaging the mount thanks


----------



## ozzy49938 (Dec 7, 2009)

*yep*

just take a knife blade slide it under the staple carefully twist it to pop out one side of the staple,then take a pair of pliars and pull it the rest of the way out.
Ozzy


----------



## TimberlandTaxi (Aug 29, 2009)

A staple? :mg:


----------



## jms375 (Jul 29, 2007)

My taxi puts small pins in mine to hold the mouth in place but I've never seen a staple, I would think you could remove it and replace it with a small pin or just remove it all together. I don't know if it would move or not since its dry.


----------



## BigDoggDarren (Oct 10, 2008)

never heard of using staples - but once the mount is dry it should be ok to remove all pins or staples with no harm to the mount.


----------



## get er dun (Jan 21, 2010)

take it back and have the taxi fix it its not your problem. and, please ask his reason for using staples. i would really like to hear this one.:wink:


----------



## boarman1 (Jul 20, 2008)

I would just pull it out and then call and ask him why did he use a staple and not a pin ? The mouth is a very fragile part when mounting and has alot of detail work on it so I dont see why he used a Staple. You shouldnt have any problems out of it. Just do like the other guy said. Work it out some with a knife and then pull it with a pair of pliers.


----------



## Deer Mount (Feb 16, 2009)

I'd bet it is a T-pin. I would take it back to the guy who mounted it and have him remove it that way you don't damage the mount. It sounds like the taxidermist should pay a little more attention to the finish work.


----------



## cornish679 (Oct 12, 2008)

*re*

thanks for the info


----------



## camotoe (Sep 19, 2006)

Maybe the buck was eating corn when he shot him. I know corn is a "staple" of the whitetail's diet!!!


----------



## DAVEOB (Aug 15, 2007)

camotoe said:


> Maybe the buck was eating corn when he shot him. I know corn is a "staple" of the whitetail's diet!!!


----------



## skinny10 (Feb 9, 2009)

:set1_rolf2::set1_STOOGE2::wink:


camotoe said:


> Maybe the buck was eating corn when he shot him. I know corn is a "staple" of the whitetail's diet!!!


----------



## sharpshooter359 (Jan 6, 2007)

it probably was a pin I had the same thing on my 10pt. looked like a staple but was a pin pulls out easy.


----------

